# Yuba



## muzzdog (May 22, 2012)

just wanting to get the boat on the lake has anyone seen if yuba has open water thank you for your information>>O


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I drove past a couple weeks ago and there was just a couple ice chunks floating around im sure it is wide open by now. I am not sure on the status of the boat ramps though I am sure you can find if the boat ramps are open somewhere online though.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

according to the state page http://stateparks.utah.gov/park/yuba-state-park/conditions 
It's fully open water and both boat ramps are open


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmmm, zip lines? Interesting, I'm guessing they are trying to get that place back to what it used to be minus all the garbage


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Open water very slow


----------

